# Apache 700 2010 Onwards - Second Battery.



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Does anyone have a 2010 onwards Apache 700 with an extra second leisure battery fitted ??
Just interested to find out where it has been fitted.

My original one is a 110amp thats located beneath the seatbelted seat in the dinette area. It's under a trap door in the floor but box is only large enough for 1 battery.. Considering putting another one on so it will be helpful to find out where others have theirs fitted..

cheers..


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

No one ??????????????
bump


----------



## simmer (Aug 20, 2012)

*Second Battery*

Hi Tonka, 
Did you resolve your battery placement problem ?, I have the same dilemma !


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

No.. 
No one ever came back to me about it...
Up to now it's not been an issue anyway.

I did think about getting a battery box off ebay and placing that under the dinette seats between the seat belt supports, wire back to the original battery under the floor and take the battery vent tube out the same route..
However I was more interested if anyone had fitted another underfloor battery holder to save loosing the space or to hear what dealers or the factory had done when ordered as a new build..


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Steve

Can't help directly because our van is nothing like yours internally.

I have recently fitted a second battery though and I got a very good underfloor box from CAK Tanks.

So long as you don't weaken the floor by cutting a second hole too near the existing one, I would think that's your best solution. Where it goes won't matter that much from the point of view of storage space, since it won't take up any at all.

A friend also just fitted a second, and he ran his connecting cables under the floor with no problem. Wish I had been able to - his is a really neat job with no cables littering the floor of the compartment.

Dave


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Can't help directly because our van is nothing like yours internally.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave...
Autotrail and the dealer offer a second battery as an optional extra. It was more a case of finding out how they would have done it.. I have seen the under floor boxes at CAK.. Have to go back to the factory in April so i will quiz them about it..
I dont have an issue with somewhere to fit or how to do it? But knowing the factory method would hve been interesting..


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Why not write to the Factory/Dealer and ask them where THEY would locate it on a new vehicle???


----------



## simmer (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Steve, As an update, I have been told by my dealer that they fit the 2nd battery above the factory one but across ways (180 degrees).
They use a battery tray with a securing strap so that the Auto trail cable reaches the battery.
Myself, I am leaning towards the Cak-tanks sunken box with the coupling from Sargent (half price of factory one) coupled underfloor to the other connector and all placed other side of the seat belt support to retain floor integrity.
By the way, the exact same battery (Banner Energy Bull 100amp) is available from GSF Car Parts for just under £100.


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

I e mailed AT on this recently. There is no dedicated fitting space - just the cables for connecting. They suggested under the forward facing dinette seating and do your own thing re mounting. They also suggested using a battery bag to counter spillage but I think I'll use a sealed for life. Don't forget to vent it through the floor. A gassing battery when it blows it's top off is lethal (needs a spark of course).


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Tonka...........Cables and relevant fuse back to the Sargent panel are already in situ in the battery 1 box. Joining 2 batteries will possibly overload the battery 1 leads under charge.


----------



## tecchie (Jun 21, 2012)

*location location*

The best way - and how AT factory would do it - is a seperate battery box alongside the existing battery using a wiring harness (AT supply these) to connect. Loom connections are already in situ. I spoke to a guy in AT aftersales who was extremely polite and helpful.


----------

